# gone mad one week to go before test and losing it



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi this is my first message, we are on our 2nd go at IVF and ICI and have one week to go before testing and i feel like im starting to lose it is anyone else feeling like this was very positive then have become an emotional rollercoaster.
I had aches since the 2 peanuts we put back but nothing for a few days and no bleeding have had 2 weeks off work and going back tomorrow not sure this is a good idea. 
Any suggestions anyone has to help me calm down would be apprciated.
xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

HI,

    I just want to wish you lots of luck for your last week, The second week is always the worse & hopefully by going back to work tomorrow the time will pass quicker for you.
    Just find things to do to take your mind off it ( easier said than done, I know !! ) Go to the cinema, walking , get a DVD & snuggle up on the sofa etc....
    Sorry I am not much help but     

  Love Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks for message katy xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

I think most of us can totally empathise with you and how your feeling hun.  The 2ww sends even the most sane of women completely stir crazy  and for the others, like me, who were already a little bit mad in the first place, it just sends us completely loop the loop  

Hang in there, you're half way there now !  Keep yourself busy, distract yourself...go for a manicure/pedicure...a facial (although mind the essential oils !)...some retail therapy (although of course, any clothes you buy will only fit you for a few months once you get your bump 

Lots of luck to you  
Natasha


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Natahsa

Thanks for email in between watching the clock and going to the loo time is managing to go, definately up for retail therapy and pray they dont fit soon,

take care
sharon xx


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Sharon

I know how you feel hun. Im on my 2nd week of my 2ww. Im also off work till after test date and think im going  . 
When do you test?

Sending you lots of           

Sam xxx


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi everyone

I am on my 2ww (day 9) AF due on Sunday and last week was really positive about it all and thought it had worked but now - got the stomach pains and am thinking of testing on Sunday (meant to test on the 6th Oct).  I am going to spend the weekend trying to do anything to take my mind off it!!  Am itching to get my test done now!!  

Hope everyone else doing ok on the wait!

lots of     for us all 

x


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Sam
Thanks for email test sunday but started small amount of bleeding today so hope that doesnt mean what i think it does.

When do you test 
sending you lots of


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi libeth

Know what you mean  wanting to test early i nearly tested a week before but mananged to stop myslef just incase got a false response the time drags we test sunday,
i have been trying to lose myself in books and am thinking of going to b4ed now and sleeping until sunday

lots of    to you

xx


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Sharon

The small amount of blood doesnt necessarily mean a bad thing, it could be implantation bleeding hun. You dont have long to go, try and keep strong. Sending you lots of       

I test on monday.

Sam xxx


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Sam i just read lots of notes on 2 ww to see if anyone else had bleed and still got positive and there were some so will try and stay positve,
good luck to you on monday know we will both be up at 5 to test
xxxx


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi
started bleeding loads more spoke to hospital says its prob AF, did test anyway 2 days early and negative, think i may need to get drunk     
loads of luck to anyone testing over weekend

xxx


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Nutty

Really sorry that they think its AF.  Think alcohol will help you tonight - thats and lots of tlc.  Come sunday think I might be resorting to lots of white wine as my AF is brewing.


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Awww hun im so sorry  

Sam xxx


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Sam, Hi Liberth

Thanks for emails how have you both got on?
     
xxx


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Sharon

Firstly im so sorry about your AF.  

I had a  today. 

Sam xxx


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Sam

Im so sorry to hear of your BFN if you need anyone to talk to let me know,

Sending  you lots of     and this to  take a swing at something  

xx


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks hun. Do you know i dont even have the energy to swing at anything. Ive been in   all day, fell asleep a bit earlier on as just couldnt   anymore. 

Sam xxx


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

ahh sweetie im so so so so sorry

i was like that all friday/saturday then think we ran out of   

Heres a big 
   

Take care sam

xx


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks hun. 

Sam xxxxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Libeth said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am on my 2ww (day 9) AF due on Sunday and last week was really positive about it all and thought it had worked but now - got the stomach pains and am thinking of testing on Sunday (meant to test on the 6th Oct). I am going to spend the weekend trying to do anything to take my mind off it!! Am itching to get my test done now!!
> 
> ...


Hiya there
we're due AF on same day
PRAYING for baby dust for us!

x
angie


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Liberth/Angie

Wishing you lots of luck for your tests

   
sharon 
xx


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
well tested this morning and got a BFN.  I know its probably a bit early but can feel my AF coming so decided to go for it.  Gutted.  If no AF by Sat will test again.


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

Im sorry Liberth hopefully your AF doesnt come and result maybe different fingers crossed for you
x


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya girls! 
I tested last night again too (9dpo) which was early i know (came up  

Apparently first response need 40ml?or something of hcg for a + anyway so i shouldn't have really done it.  

I do feel like AF is coming but feel quite weird to be honest with you.  Before AF normally my boobs kill but this time they just appear to have ballooned and dont really hurt, strange.  My stomach looks like a beach ball at the minute with bloatedness lol. 

Also i have been feeling ill most mornings  until late afternoon but had to have day off work today as it was more like fluey symptoms.

I am just going to sit tight now and see if AF turns up on sat/sun.
I was tempted to buy an early pg test but at the end of the day if i'm pg or not, the test won't make a difference.
How come 2ww seems like the longest 2 weeks ever?? lol

praying for baby dust wishes to come true       

x Mrs T


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

Hiya Mrs T

the 2 ww is the worst bit i think ive got everything crossed for you so really hope you have great news, if iwas you i would have the next couple of days off and watch daytime telly.
take it easy


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

I'd love to do that but unfortunately my job is manic at the min and they need me.

I've had more pinky bleeding tonight and feelin sick so don;t know what's up
also had a sharp pain in my abdomen a couple of times

DH wants to take me to a& e but i garentee they wouldn't do anything.
any ideas girls?

thanks


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Sorry to be brief but AF did arrive yesterday - am gutted.

Hope everyone else ok and getting through this awful wait.


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Awwww libeth am so sorry hun!
hope you're ok?
don't worry it will happen one day chick

x

angie

my AF is not turned up yet but feels like she is on way


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

Im so sorry you got your Af liberth, its a major pain in the  
lots of   to you
Take care
sharon xxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Just to let you all AF was due today and have tested this am with tesco own brand and has come up BFN

Not sure what to think really, no sign of AF at all

will keep you all posted

X Angie


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya girls,

I have pcos and dh has low sperm but whilst waiting for tx we decided to relax and have fun trying on our own.
I lost over a stone for our wedding in august and was amazed when i had 4 x 31day cycles in a row!.
Now this month we worked out which days i may have been Ov and did lots of bd'ing around them which was fun!
I had a small amount (very small) of pinky white CM which i thought may have been impl bleed.
Tested waaaaaaaaaaaay too early and got BFN.

Now i am 2 days late and feeling very weird, I have felt offit since time of OV and today i had to run out of the training i was doing to be sick.  Then i was ok 15mins later.....stranger.

I was going to test again tonight but i cannot bear the thought of another bfn.  i even dreamt last night that i waited 2 weeks and then tested and it was a bfn....feel really silly about this.

Someone told me online the other night in some women HCG doesnt show up for ages? is this right??

I also noticed it hurts to hold my stomach in! and having eggwhite (sorry tmi!) cm like at ovulation

im confused/

any ideas or support girls will be appreciated!

x

angie


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi angie

Oh my god i dont know any advice but will give you lots of support,
the sickness thing sounds positive When are you thinking of testing,


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

tested tonight with them acon ones but got a bfn


xx
angie


----------

